# Brian8733? No, non ancora. Brian1000!



## Jana337

Signore e signori,

 alzatevi ed applaudite!

Brian, 

uno dei più eruditi esperti del forum

ha già scritto più di 1000 interventi ottimi

in italiano ineccepibile!


Difficile immaginarsi

cosa e come scriverà

quando sarà nelle città eterna

assorbando la lingua

con questa sete inestinguibile.


Auguri, Brian!




​


----------



## combustion

Congratulazioni Brian!!!
cecilia


----------



## Fedora

Congratulations Brian!! 

That was fast!


----------



## Whodunit

*Super, Brian!*
*Ich hoffe, wir werden noch mehr von dir im Deutschforum hören! *​


----------



## cherine

*Tanti auguri for your first milestone*
  ​


----------



## moodywop

_There's talk on the street, it sounds so familiar. _
_Great expectations, everybody's watching you. _
_*Brian*-come-lately, the new kid in town, _
_everybody loves you, so don't let them down. _
(The Eagles)

This is an inspirational tale about never giving up hope. 

Just when we thought there was no hope and that the greatest challenge to our jaded neurons would be whether _eternamente _or _per sempre _better complemented a _ti amerò _tattoo and whether it would look better on the right or left butt cheek, Brian miraculously breezed into IE and forced our senescent synapses to get off their fat arses.

Each single recent thread worth reading has been either initiated or resuscitated by our young hero. He went looking for nuances where everybody else feared to tread.

And we ain't seen nothing yet! In two weeks he will take up position in the Eternal City as WRF observer of authentic Roman usage and streetslang. I, for one, can't wait to hear his first report.

Brian is concerned about his pronunciation of *rrrrr*. Don't worry, Brian. In a few weeks, when you tell the waiter "_pe*r *favo*r*e, pot*r*ei ave*r*e delle penne_ _all'a*rr*abbiata_" he'll think you're a trueborn _trasteverino._ And even the Colosseum will shake when you add _ah, e una Fe*rrrr*a*r*elle!_

_Cong*r*atulazioni di tutto cuore e un g*r*ande g*r*azie, B*r*ian!_

_Dive*r*titi a *R*oma!_
_Senatus populusque Romanus te expectant!_


----------



## Alfry

Standing ovation for Brian.

Cogratulazioni amico mio


----------



## ElaineG

Brian, grazie mille (o grazie 8733), ma sopratutto, divertiti!!!  Sto morendo di invidia.


----------



## lsp

Ammàzza! Già 1000?!! Anvedi che roba! Ma che stai a ffà? I hope it takes 10 times as long for the next 1000! Leave the keyboard and screen and go out and enjoy Rome… enjoy la Dolce Vita, la pajata, Porta Portese, i Sette Colli, the Cupolone, Pasquino e le altre Statue parlanti, la Grattachecca, oh I could go one! Every once in a while let us know what’s new, are you for Roma or Lazio, is it Sa*n*pietrini or Sa*m*pietrini… ?? Che culo! Adesso basta - 'namo a magna!

Congrats and Good Luck!
 L


----------



## la reine victoria

Crede quod habes, et habes.​ 
View attachment 3263​ 

Congratulations Brian!​ 
Happy 1st Postiversary​ 


LRV​


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:


> ! Leave the keyboard and screen and go out and enjoy Rome…


 
Excellent advice! 

I couldn't agree more!

_Cave instrumentum computatorium! _


----------



## Moogey

Congratulazioni, Brian (the Brain)
Bravo!
(e ora ti passo le parole che mi erano passate)
Continua così!!!

-M​ 
​


----------



## jester.

_Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Brian _


----------



## Elisa68

Bravo Brian! Roma sarà onoratissima di averti come ospite.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Brian,

I was a bit MIA for most of June and July due to work pressures, so imagine my delight when upon returning I found amidst the thicket of usual clueless newbies your erudite and good-humored presence!   

Have a wonderful time in Rome, and if you get the chance, venture up to my homeland of Trentino for sights like this one.

Mille congratulazioni e tante grazie per tutti i tuoi buonissimi contributi a WRF.   

Saluti cari,
Elisabetta


----------



## panjandrum

Congratulations Brian, on exceedingly well-presented and immensely detailed analyses.  Getting both together into posts that make good reading is a rare talent.
Thanks, and keep it up.


----------



## ladybird

Many congratulations Brian, I always find your posts interesting to read.
Speaking as a "clueless newbie  ", it's not always easy to accomplish a reasonable understanding of the Italian language, people like yourself are an incentive to keep on learning.

ladybird


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Brian! It's always nice and refreshing to read your posts. Keep up the good work


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulazioni, Brian!_​
A thousand very informative posts.
​


----------



## elroy

Dearest Brian, 

You are my WRF soulmate!

From our first discussion on _regardlessly _to our most recent conversation about idioms in Greek and Latin, I have thoroughly enjoyed the privilege of interacting with you and seeing so much of myself in you.  I only look forward to getting to know you even more. 

Your presence in the forums is refreshing, encouraging, stimulating, and invigorating.  The effect that you have grown to have on the forums is all the more remarkable when one considers the stupefying fact that you've been with us for less than two months.

I wish you all the best as you spend a year in the glorious, magnificent, dazzling Italian capital - my most beloved European city for which I will always have a soft spot.  I, too, will be spending the coming year in Europe, but should I really be surprised that we'll be doing something so similar?

Tanti auguri, amico!  ​


----------



## brian

Wow...I have just noticed this thread, and what a humbling surprise.

I want to sincerely thank each and every one of you for allowing me to share with you in this wonderful community.  It is truly an honor to have exchanged words and ideas with you all and to have learned _so much_ from you not only about language but about people and life in general.  You are all amazing--99% of the time, I hate using that word, but its true meaning is one that perfectly describes the feeling I get when I read your posts: I am continuously amazed by brilliance and the emotional intrigue I see in your posts every day, and for them I am infinitely grateful.

As an update, I arrived in Chicago yesterday and have been in WRF withdrawal ever since (a testament to my love for and/or addiction to this place).  But I'm enjoying myself here and in the mean time preparing myself mentally and spiritually for my flight to Rome a week from tomorrow (Tuesday).  Lsp, you know that I'll make the most of my time in Rome and that I will of course update everyone on my adventures there, but you also know that I'll have to somewhat frequently feed my WRF addiction. 

So once again, thanks for all your thoughts and words, and I look forward to making a more consistent return in a few weeks in Rome.


Brian


P.S. Carlo, I have to single you out for a moment.  Thanks for quoting one of my favorite bands and for saying such kind things, but you have been more of an inspiration to this forum and to me than I can explain here.  I have never been, nor will I ever be, sorry for crossing you; it is always an honor and a pleasure.  Just a quick question though: Are you implying in your post that I can't come here to ask whether "Amo Roma!" or "Voglio bene Roma!" is a better tattoo to memorialize my year abroad? 

EDIT: Elroy, sorry but we were writing our posts at the same time.  How (un)surprising.   I can't tell you how happy it makes me that you're no longer bound to your German word.  I look forward to all your written gems of knowledge that await me here.


----------



## moodywop

brian8733 said:


> Just a quick question though: Are you implying in your post that I can't come here to ask whether "Amo Roma!" or "Voglio bene *a* Roma!" is a better tattoo to memorialize my year abroad?


 
One last-minute correction 

_Tagliamo la testa al toro: _che ne dici di un tatuaggio di Romolo e Remo con la lupa? 

Fai buon viaggio!

Carlo


----------



## brian

Like this?  I bet it would look great taking up my entire back. 

I'm not much of a tattoo fan, but I've always liked the image of Laocoon and his sons in the Aeneid; plus he utters one of my favorite lines: _Equo ne credite, Teucri. / Quidquid id est, timeo Danaos et dona ferentis = Do not trust the horse, Trojans. / Whatever it is, I fear the Greeks even bearing gifts._


----------



## moodywop

Well, you could have the WR logo on the she-wolf and the two tiny tots could be two forerini sucking knowledge - gross, I know 

Of course I'm not suggesting replacing the she-wolf's head with Mike's...



> Quidquid id est


 
It's nice to see our forefathers not bothering with the subjunctive. In Italian it would be _qualunque cosa esso sia_ or _di qualunque cosa si tratti_.

So how would you say WRF in Latin? While visiting the Vatican, you could hand out a few leaflets. We could do with some learned prelates


----------



## brian

I suppose it'd be *V*_erbum *R*elatio *F*orum_, but that's just stringing words together.   They'd probably say something like: *F*_orum *V*erbis *R*eferendis_ (_forum for referring words_).  It's funny how much richer the word "forum" is within the context of Latin words.

Do they still speak Latin in the Vatican?  Perhaps I could get some practice.


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATULAZIONI, BRIAN !!!*​ 
*S.P.Q.R.*​


----------



## brian

Grazie, Necsus.  Il tuo riferimento latino mi ricorda...forse _S.P.Q.R._ sarebbe un bel tatuaggio.   Ma è un peccato che non sappiamo ciò che signifchi esattamente l'acronimo famoso...


----------



## ireney

Belated congratulations to a person with very interesting, succinct and informative posts and above all a person with what I believe to be the most intellectual and interesting ?,gory? signature


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Grazie, Necsus. Il tuo riferimento latino mi ricorda...forse _S.P.Q.R._ sarebbe un bel tatuaggio.  Ma è un peccato che non sappiamo ciò che signifchi esattamente l'acronimo famoso...


Un paio di suggerimenti tra i tanti:
Small Profits Quick Returns
Sono Pazzi Questi Romani (Obelix - M.Marchesi)

altrimenti puoi sempre andare sul classico con gli obsoleti:
Senatus Populusque Quirit(i)um Romanorum,
o Senatus Populusque Romanus/Romani/Romae.
Buon viaggio!


----------



## Saoul

E questo thread dove cavolo era? Perchè io non me ne sono accorto! 
Ciao compaesa'! Congratulazioni! 
I primi mille li hai fatti da New Orleans, i prossimi li fai da Roma! 
Non male! 
Congratulazioni ancora.
Il Saoul


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulation, Brian .


----------



## danalto

Eccomi! Pant...pant! Allora, che stai a fa a Roma?


----------



## danalto

MAVERIK said:


> Congratulations, Brian .


Ehm, mi perdoni,MAV?


----------



## MAVERIK

danalto said:


> Ehm, mi perdoni,MAV?


 
Grazie, sono sempre un po' sbadato !!


----------



## coppergirl

Congratulations Brian!

Well, there is no way that I can express my gratitude adequately in any language for your kindness to all of us in I-E! Your posts are brilliant and insightful (and desperately needed by me for clarification of grammatical points!!!! ) 

I was away on hols when you hit 1000, and so I will add a belated but heartfelt "THANKS!" and "CONGRATULATIONS!" to the accolade of good wishes which it has just been my pleasure to read.

All the best!

Anne


----------



## fran06

107 in ritardo....sono sempre in ritarto!!!


*GRANDE BRIAN!!!!*​*Thanks a lot for all your help and your patience .....you know what I mean!!!!*​*Continua così!!!*​


----------

